# Goodyear ZSG-4 Blimp Flight Manual



## MIflyer (Jul 5, 2021)

I Did Not Even Know That Blimps Had Flight Manuals. But I guess they probably need them even more than do airplanes.

A friend of mine used to assert that the demonstrated ability to operate a forklift while chewing gum should also get you a helicopter license. Now, what piece of ground equipment should get you a blimp license?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 6, 2021)

Nice addition to U.S. NAVY K-TYPE AIRSHIPS-PILOT'S MANUAL


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> Now, what piece of ground equipment should get you a blimp license?








What Cheered You Up Today?


Received a promotion today. Congrats, Sir! :pilotsalute:



ww2aircraft.net





This.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm thinking this:

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 7, 2021)

I was going to post something similar but I didn't know if it's a Bouncey House or Bouncey Castle. Pity the poor souls on this forum who get the ID wrong on their posts.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

